# TOP SECRET!!! I know the 2004/05 Euroleague winner



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

CSKA Moscow


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

What can I say ?

To the players of Maccabi worked all (shots, assists, rebounds), while to the Italians nothing of nothing :dead: 

Maybe one of the best game of his history for Tel Aviv, and surely *the worse of his history for Bologna* :no: :sigh: 

I'm still without words ...........


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

ULEB sucks.........I can't believe I'm saying it but FIBA PLEASE COME BACK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

For non-experts in European basketball, I'll explain:

2003 Final Four in Barcelona: FC Barcelona Euroleague Winner
2004 Final Four in Tel Aviv: Maccabi Tel Aviv Euroleague Winner
2005 Final Four in Moscow: ......  who'll win it???

Euroleague with NBA format NOW!!!!
No Top 16 nor Final Four!!!! playoffs, please!!!!!


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

I doubt that with FIBA it would be diferent. The thing here is money and if you have money and some influence you can decide the stuff.

The true final wasnt today or on Thursday. The true final was on 8th of April in the same Tel Aviv between Maccabi and Zalgiris... Ah... how to forget that game...


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> For non-experts in European basketball, I'll explain:
> 
> 2003 Final Four in Barcelona: FC Barcelona Euroleague Winner
> ...


Or at least do the final4 in a "neutral" city/arena, as we do here in Italy with the italian Cup.


----------



## TigerL (Jun 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> For non-experts in European basketball, I'll explain:
> 
> 2003 Final Four in Barcelona: FC Barcelona Euroleague Winner
> ...


Oh, it's you again... I wrote this before and saved it b/c I wasn't registered yet.... and it happens to be you :laugh: (I don't like to always peeking fights with ppl!)... But here you go:

So what are you saying, the results would have looked different if it was in a neutral court? (I'm talking about the winners, not about the exact results).

I know that objectively, Maccabi is considered the best group in Europe now and that in the shape it was in the finals, it's normal shape (had a bad period during Top 16), she could beat some tough NBA groups. No doubt that she would have also won in a differnet court, maybe not in such a manner she did this way, probably. Maccabi not only won, but won on a spectacular way, proving advantages on every other group in every field.

The awsome crowd no doubt added a lot, but it didn't make the group. It isn't enough to have a loving crazy croud of 10000
behind you to win CSKA Moscow and a group which is exellent generally- Skipper Bolongia, and it's a whining unprofessioanl thing to claim.

Maccabi is the perfect team and at it's peak, so this *combined* with the crowd made those games look as they looked, but Maccabi's fans were just the icing on the cake, and please don't underestimate the best European team of 2003-2004.

Maybe it's concidence (or not... Yasi K  ) that it happened two years in a row, but that doesn't mean that the groups that won in their home court weren't the best ones also. The system may change though, b/c of various reaons, but pls don't raise unbased claims that are unlinkd with the facts. 

Maccabi plays an exellent game both offensively (the most beautiul offensive team) and definsevely, she has great players that worked perfectly together, as a team, with great tacticks from great coaches. 12 final records were broke in the finale, and that wouldn't have happened if it wasn't the best group also.

What happens nexy year...? We'll see .


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> So what are you saying, the results would have looked different if it was in a neutral court? (I'm talking about the winners, not about the exact results).


I'd say yes- Skipper would never be as humiliated as they were in front of 10.000 fanatical fans, also CSKA would represent much bigger threat in the neutral court- let alone the last years FF in Barcelona.... and of course CSKA next year.
that's why it's called home-court advantage...


----------



## TigerL (Jun 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> 
> I'd say yes- Skipper would never be as humiliated as they were in front of 10.000 fanatical fans, also CSKA would represent much bigger threat in the neutral court- let alone the last years FF in Barcelona.... and of course CSKA next year.
> that's why it's called home-court advantage...


I know, you're saying exactly what I am, but in different words.

But the point is, it is believed that this advantage is not as big as it used to be, and it sometimes can be a disatvantage. For example, a few Maccabi games in the first round- the one with C.S.K.A in Nokia Arena, the pressure of their comback and in front of the Maccabi fans... I think it was a disadvantage. And there are many more examples.

Some examples from this season, _only_ involving these 3 groups...

Maccabi won Skipper at her home court, Skipper won Maccabi in _her_ home court, C.S.K.A won Maccabi at her court, Maccabi won C.S.K.A at court, Skipper won C.S.K.A at her court and C.S.K.A won Skipper at her court. 

Well, I think you got my point. Home court have advantages, but especially this season it wasn't a consistent one, and sometimes just the opposite.


----------

